# 5G Service...Anybody Have This?



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Somebody here must have this new service. Speculation I've heard, I'd like to hear from folks that actually use it.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sure, beta testers


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Rich said:


> Somebody here must have this new service. Speculation I've heard, I'd like to hear from folks that actually use it.
> 
> Rich


Like Cell service or the Home 5G?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

compnurd said:


> Like Cell service or the Home 5G?


I don't even know enough about 5G to answer that. I guess I'd be more interested in the Home version. I remember watching a video about it, details are kinda hazy. Box on a utility pole feeds the home?

Rich


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Rich said:


> I don't even know enough about 5G to answer that. I guess I'd be more interested in the Home version. I remember watching a video about it, details are kinda hazy. Box on a utility pole feeds the home?
> 
> Rich


Eh Kinda of.. LOL The "home versions" i have seen right now use mmWave 5G. Verizon offers it with speeds up to a Gig.. But the areas are small right now

As far as the phone service my buddy has a Samsung S20 5G on ATT which just lit up alot of coverage.. Speeds are good in spots he says


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

compnurd said:


> Eh Kinda of.. LOL The "home versions" i have seen right now use mmWave 5G. Verizon offers it with speeds up to a Gig.. But the areas are small right now
> 
> As far as the phone service my buddy has a Samsung S20 5G on ATT which just lit up alot of coverage.. Speeds are good in spots he says


I checked TMobile's home internet page and it looks suspiciously like the TVision page. Drenched in pink with very little technical specs and woefully incomplete. After clicking endlessly on links, I *think* its 25mbps for $50/mo. Pass.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

compnurd said:


> Eh Kinda of.. LOL The "home versions" i have seen right now use mmWave 5G. Verizon offers it with speeds up to a Gig.. But the areas are small right now
> 
> As far as the phone service my buddy has a Samsung S20 5G on ATT which just lit up alot of coverage.. Speeds are good in spots he says


And Verizon has it, huh? Just for phone service? Seems like they gave up on FIOS. At least in my area. I know the website says it's an ongoing thing but we have seen nothing. Yeah, the home version would interest me. I have no complaints about my phone service. Can't really complain about my ISP either. A new toy would be interesting.

Rich


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Rich said:


> And Verizon has it, huh? Just for phone service? Seems like they gave up on FIOS. At least in my area. I know the website says it's an ongoing thing but we have seen nothing. Yeah, the home version would interest me. I have no complaints about my phone service. Can't really complain about my ISP either. A new toy would be interesting.
> 
> Rich


No it is a full fledged Internet service

Verizon 5G Home Internet | Verizon


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

compnurd said:


> Eh Kinda of.. LOL The "home versions" i have seen right now use mmWave 5G. Verizon offers it with speeds up to a Gig.. But the areas are small right now
> 
> As far as the phone service my buddy has a Samsung S20 5G on ATT which just lit up alot of coverage.. Speeds are good in spots he says


I haven't seen any 5G Home Internet come from AT&T yet. AT&T right now appears to be focusing on expanding their 5G footprint for the cell phone services. They lit up a lot of 5G coverage this month across the country. My area is now 5G thanks to AT&T which shocked the h**l out of me because it was towards the end of the 4G roll out for all 4 providers.

I have an eligible plan (Unlimited Elite) but I don't have a 5G phone. Apple is supposed to have 5G in the iPhone 12 based on the leaks. Although AT&T's pre-order offer for the Samsung Galaxy Note 20 5G is very tempting (free w/trade-in for new & existing customers and lines) and could temporary take me away from Apple.

For those interested here is a comparison of the various Unlimited plans offered by the Big 3:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is good that AT&T's 5G is now actual 5G in many places and not the "5G Evolution" service they pushed from December 2018 through May 2020. That kind of deception is memorable and can sour an opinion of the company.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

James Long said:


> It is good that AT&T's 5G is now actual 5G in many places and not the "5G Evolution" service they pushed from December 2018 through May 2020. That kind of deception is memorable and can sour an opinion of the company.


I'm glad about that as well but it is AT&T they have to make something confusing ROFL. IIRC they did something similar when either 4G or 4G LTE started as well.
------------------------
Also something I missed earlier. Verizon is updating their Unlimited Plans effective August 20, 2020. They are calling these "new" plans with the same name & pricing as the "old" plans listed in the above table. Here is the list of changes:

Just Kids will become an Unlimited Plan instead of metered data. The data speed is maxed at 5 Mbps and gets 480p SD streaming resolution. Rest of the plan remains the same.
Start Unlimited customers will be able to add 5G Access to their plans for $10/mo.
The following changes affects only Start & Do More Unlimited:
The Disney+ perk is shortened from 12 months down to 6 months.

The following change affects only Play More Unlimited:
Apple Music is no longer included in the plan as standard. Instead new customers will be eligible for a 6 month trial.

The following changes affect only Play More & Get More Unlimited:
The Disney Bundle [which includes Hulu (ad-supported tier), Disney+ & ESPN+] is added as standard.
Existing customers currently receiving 12-months of Disney+ on Verizon can upgrade to the "new" Play More or Get More Unlimited and get The Disney Bundle included. They also have the option to stay in their current plan with the Disney+ trial and pay $6/month more to add Hulu & ESPN+ to complete The Disney Bundle.

The following change affects Play More, Do More & Get More Unlimited:
Premium Data & Streaming Video Resolution are combined into a singular "Premium Network Access" feature which includes:
50GB per line of Premium Data. After a line uses 50GB Verizon may slow speeds due to network congestion. (This benefits the Play More & Do More plans but Get More gets knocked down as it previously would have 75GB of premium data.)
All three tiers now include 720 HD streaming (user must enable this feature in plan settings.) Do More Unlimited sees the benefit here as it was locked to 480p SD.


Updated Comparison Table:


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

After the "new" Verizon plans take effect this fixes a chief complaint I've had about Verizon mainly to 5G Access. Now that it is included as part of their unlimited plans outright would make it easier to switch to them. I can see the Play More & Get More plans appealing to Disney fans a lot so kudos for Verizon on this.

However ultimately AT&T's Unlimited Elite makes better sense personally for me and the reasons why:

All 4 lines on my plan need a top tier robust plan (mainly for the Mobile Hotspot.) AT&T Unlimited Elite is $20 cheaper/mo than Verizon. I can't "mix and match" because the rest of the people on my plan would get upset. Also AT&T's Protect Advantage for 4 devices ($40/mo) is cheaper than Verizon Protect Multi-Device plan ($50/mo for coverage on 3 lines + $11/mo more for the 4th line.)
I would normally keep HBO year round regardless if it was free or if I paid for it. Having HBO Max included in my plan is more appealing to me than The Disney Bundle and Apple Music that comes with Verizon's Go More Unlimited.
Also I'm not interested in sports but having AT&T Unlimited Elite + The Disney Bundle ($12.99/mo) and a $9.99/mo streaming music service (either Apple Music or Spotify Premium monthly) equals out to $222.98/mo. Getting Verizon's Go More Unlimited on all 4 lines and adding HBO Max separately would be a total of $234.99/month.
I actually pay for Apple Music annually ($99/yr), Disney+ annually ($69.99/yr) and Hulu's basic tier annually ($59.99/yr) so those three services effectively cost $19.09/mo for me. By having those three services + AT&T Unlimited Elite for 4 lines I effectively pay $219.09/mo and get an extra streaming service (HBO Max) included. 
If I were ever to switch to Verizon and get their Go More Unlimited plan for 4 lines ($220/mo) plus HBO Max ($14.99/mo) I would pay $234.99/mo for similar services and get ESPN+ which has no value for me. 
Pricing wise the Play More plan would be better as Play More Unlimited for 4 lines is $180/mo, Apple Music yearly would break down to $8.25/mo and HBO Max standalone is $14.99 to the effective total monthly cost would be $203.24. 
However I would be killed over reducing the mobile hotspot down to 15GB/line and there is a videophile in my family that would notice the drop from 1080p HD to 720p HD on a smartphone. I don't like conflict. 

Not to mention my DirecTV would go up by $25/mo if I switched to Verizon so that's the big kicker there. I would have to go with YouTube TV + Epix and cancel my D* to balance out the pricing. Ultimately it is cheaper for me to be on AT&T than Verizon.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

We have a 4-line unlimited family plan with T-Mobile for $120/month, but it also includes Netflix and MLB.TV.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I know its all about the money, but I’m hoping when cell phone companies start offering home internet service they heavily discount it for existing cell phone customers. I’m tired of having to pay twice to be on the internet (cell phone and cable internet).


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I know its all about the money, but I'm hoping when cell phone companies start offering home internet service they heavily discount it for existing cell phone customers. I'm tired of having to pay twice to be on the internet (cell phone and cable internet).


True. That would be amazing if they did that.

Well I'll get to try out 5G in my area soon. AT&T has a deal going on for the new Samsung Galaxy Note 20 5G & Note 20 Ultra 5G where all customers can save $1000 w/trade-in. I took advantage of this offer for the Note 20 which makes the phone free and should get my phone soon. It's been years since I've used an Android phone. I was shocked as h**l the offer was good for existing customers upgrading an existing line in addition to new customers and add-a-line scenarios.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I know its all about the money, but I'm hoping when cell phone companies start offering home internet service they heavily discount it for existing cell phone customers. I'm tired of having to pay twice to be on the internet (cell phone and cable internet).


I expect share plans that mix "fixed" wireless locations with portable devices. The carriers have that for 4G.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

techguy88 said:


> True. That would be amazing if they did that.
> 
> Well I'll get to try out 5G in my area soon. AT&T has a deal going on for the new Samsung Galaxy Note 20 5G & Note 20 Ultra 5G where all customers can save $1000 w/trade-in. I took advantage of this offer for the Note 20 which makes the phone free and should get my phone soon. It's been years since I've used an Android phone. I was shocked as h**l the offer was good for existing customers upgrading an existing line in addition to new customers and add-a-line scenarios.


keep us posted on how you make out with ATT 5G service. i had a friend buy the note 20 5G. he was telling me that it was the worst exp in his life. since his 5G was like dial up speeds. he sent the phone back under buyers remorse and got a google pixel. it would be interesting to see how you make out from what he has told me ATT is having software issues with there 5G. why don't that surprize me. and you can't force the note 20 5G to look for LTE only from what i heard. i'm on verizon's 5G and it's pretty intense. i also belive the note 20 5G can download at 6 GBPS depending on network enviroment with no latency or next to none


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

compnurd said:


> No it is a full fledged Internet service
> 
> Verizon 5G Home Internet | Verizon


we have that got sick of paying 100 smackers a month to rectum cable for a crappy 400 MBPS conn. i love it it's blazing fast and most of the time it hit's over a gig though there's gonna be variables involved to how fast you go. not everyone will be able to get the full speed of 5G!!! the router has amazon alexa built in it as well as so do the wifi extenders. the modem has ports for a landline and a alarm system.. and there's NO data caps!!!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

krel said:


> we have that got sick of paying 100 smackers a month to rectum cable for a crappy 400 MBPS conn. i love it it's blazing fast and most of the time it hit's over a gig though there's gonna be variables involved to how fast you go. not everyone will be able to get the full speed of 5G!!! the router has amazon alexa built in it as well as so do the wifi extenders. the modem has ports for a landline and a alarm system.. and there's NO data caps!!!


Can you tell us your location? The router's not the usual cable company hunk of junk? Got a model number? What's the whole package like? Got photos? My heart is filled with lust.

Rich


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

Rich said:


> Can you tell us your location? The router's not the usual cable company hunk of junk? Got a model number? What's the whole package like? Got photos? My heart is filled with lust.
> 
> Rich


location los angeles here is what i have been getting for speeds in boston on my sammy note 20 ultra!!! i'm not at home now where's i have the 5G modem router


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

the one thing i know about the whole home broadband is it's faster than doing it on the cell phone depending on things like location distance from the towers ect ect. the home modem router have ports for voip even an alarm system to be hooked into as well. it has alexa built into as well and so do the wifi extenders


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

krel said:


> location los angeles here is what i have been getting for speeds in boston on my sammy note 20 ultra!!! i'm not at home now where's i have the 5G modem router
> View attachment 30910


Holy fast internet Batman!


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

krel said:


> the one thing i know about the whole home broadband is it's faster than doing it on the cell phone depending on things like location distance from the towers ect ect. the home modem router have ports for voip even an alarm system to be hooked into as well. it has alexa built into as well and so do the wifi extenders


Other way around. The home is capped at 1gig or 940Mbps. It it faster on a cell phone


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

compnurd said:


> Other way around. The home is capped at 1gig or 940Mbps. It it faster on a cell phone


Not my experience


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Okay, it seems that LA has it, that's the other side of the country. Does anyone have it on the East Coast or is this another FIOS? 

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Rich said:


> Okay, it seems that LA has it, that's the other side of the country. Does anyone have it on the East Coast or is this another FIOS?
> 
> Rich


I suggest you do a search of "AT&T 5G Coverage Map" it will show 5g coverage over the entire usa at least for their Network --or search any wireless "MAP"


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> I suggest you do a search of "AT&T 5G Coverage Map" it will show 5g coverage over the entire usa at least for their Network --or search any wireless "MAP"


Isn't that for cell phone service rather than service in the home? I want to know how well it works in the home.

Rich


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rich said:


> Isn't that for cell phone service rather than service in the home? I want to know how well it works in the home.


Fixed service should be better (external antennas properly installed). I would expect indoor coverage to be worse ... which is why the external antenna is important.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Download is fantastic. Upload looks pretty puny to me.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> Okay, it seems that LA has it, that's the other side of the country. Does anyone have it on the East Coast or is this another FIOS?
> 
> Rich


Sadly not quite true. Some areas of Los Angeles have it. Not all as it's not in my area so I can't even compare pricing and speeds to spectrum. Other than upload though my spectrum speeds are great.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> Download is fantastic. Upload looks pretty puny to me.


Upload is still still using 4G


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Rich said:


> Okay, it seems that LA has it, that's the other side of the country. Does anyone have it on the East Coast or is this another FIOS?
> 
> Rich


Your only bet on the east coast I think is like Manhattan so far


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

compnurd said:


> Your only bet on the east coast I think is like Manhattan so far


I can see Manhattan from my roof. Might as well be a million miles away.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Sadly not quite true. Some areas of Los Angeles have it. Not all as it's not in my area so I can't even compare pricing and speeds to spectrum. Other than upload though my spectrum speeds are great.


Yeah, I waited and waited on FIOS, never got it. Looking toward the same thing happening with 5G.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> Fixed service should be better (external antennas properly installed). I would expect indoor coverage to be worse ... which is why the external antenna is important.


What I recall from videos is a box on the pole near your home and receivers in the home. Is that what you mean by "fixed service"?

Rich


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rich said:


> What I recall from videos is a box on the pole near your home and receivers in the home. Is that what you mean by "fixed service"?


What I am referring to is a cellular device and antenna permanently installed in a home (or business) - as opposed to a portable hot spot or phone. The antenna is usually mounted outside (roof or wall) with cellular modem inside the building providing Ethernet or Wi-Fi connections.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> What I am referring to is a cellular device and antenna permanently installed in a home (or business) - as opposed to a portable hot spot or phone. The antenna is usually mounted outside (roof or wall) with cellular modem inside the building providing Ethernet or Wi-Fi connections.


Yup, that's a better description of what I meant. And that's what I want.

Rich


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

krel said:


> keep us posted on how you make out with ATT 5G service. i had a friend buy the note 20 5G. he was telling me that it was the worst exp in his life. since his 5G was like dial up speeds. he sent the phone back under buyers remorse and got a google pixel. it would be interesting to see how you make out from what he has told me ATT is having software issues with there 5G. why don't that surprize me. and you can't force the note 20 5G to look for LTE only from what i heard. i'm on verizon's 5G and it's pretty intense. i also belive the note 20 5G can download at 6 GBPS depending on network enviroment with no latency or next to none


So when I got the Samsung Galaxy Note20 5G on its release day AT&T had just rolled out 5G in my area the week before. At first the 5G areas had slightly slower download speeds than 4G LTE however the uploads on 5G were way higher than 4G LTE.

Now they have kinda normalized the last test I did yesterday for 4G LTE got 44 Mbps download and 3.55 Mbps upload. 5G got 67.8 Mbps download with 20.6 Mbps upload. I can tell a difference now in 5G areas because my stuff does load quicker on the Note20 5G in 5G areas than in 4G LTE areas. Verizon doesn't offer any 5G service in my area.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

James Long said:


> What I am referring to is a cellular device and antenna permanently installed in a home (or business) - as opposed to a portable hot spot or phone. The antenna is usually mounted outside (roof or wall) with cellular modem inside the building providing Ethernet or Wi-Fi connections.


Can't imagine I'll be replacing my 1Gbps service with 5G any time soon . Maybe Starlink if Elon ever gets the speeds up. Or FTTH if that ever happens.


----------

